# Newest addition to my fleet.



## EliteSweepingCo

Just took delivery of an 07 Tymco 210. Before I put this one in service, I decided to take it out and get some decent pics. Enjoy.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

very cool man! whats one of those cost if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## EliteSweepingCo

Thank you, this one cost right at $62K.


----------



## Quality SR

Nice looking machine. How do you get the stuff you sucked up out? The trucks by me don't have the sweepers on there just the vacuum. It seems like they are at these lots every night. I don't know how good they do it with out the sweeper. Good luck with your truck. Rich


----------



## Leisure Time LC

looks good


----------



## cdecorte

Very nice. Our company has twelve Tymco 210's and three 435's in it's fleet, as well as two elgins. I can't say enough good things about the tymco line of sweepers. Very solid choice!

Spoke with a Tymco representative a month or so ago; and he stated they are nearing the release of a single engine design. Anyone have any news on this?


----------



## BLIZZARD BUSTER

Elite - nice looking truck!

Here'e some of our sweeper trucks-

Judi


----------



## Duncan90si

Quality SR;396176 said:


> How do you get the stuff you sucked up out?


The hopper lifts similar to the bed of a dump truck, only higher.


----------

